
Show HN: Local SEO Community – like IndieHackers, but for local SEO discussions - davisbaer
http://www.localseocommunity.com
======
davisbaer
I created an IndieHackers-like community, but around local SEO and Google My
Business tips and strategies.

Most of the members so far either work in local SEO (agencies or freelancers),
or are small business owners who do their own SEO.

